# Wife is letting me have $135 to spend on theological works.



## Jeremy Ivens (Feb 23, 2017)

I'll have the money in about two months (taxes). What do you recommend? I have a new KJV already and the Puritan Hard Drive.

This is money specifically for theological works. What does the PB recommend?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 23, 2017)

This:
https://www.amazon.com/Institutes-Elenctic-Theology-3-Set/dp/0875524567

Worth every single dollar of the cost.

TOC sampling is attached.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Branson (Feb 23, 2017)

The books I'm mentioning can all be found cheaper or free in a digital format, but I'm a sucker for physical books. I would buy Matthew Henry's 6 volume commentary, J.C. Ryle's Expository Thoughts on the Gospels, and Louis Berkhof's Systematic Theology.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Feb 23, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> This:
> https://www.amazon.com/Institutes-Elenctic-Theology-3-Set/dp/0875524567
> 
> Worth every single dollar of the cost.
> ...



Wow. I forgot about Turretin! How's the font in those volumes? Tiny?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 23, 2017)

Not tiny. Very readable for my very old eyes. If you have Logos the electronic and very searchable version is available for a cost savings:

https://www.logos.com/product/30296/institutes-of-elenctic-theology

A free version of Logos 7 is available, too:
https://www.logos.com/product/136022/basic

You could upgrade to the Bonze version with the cost savings:
https://www.logos.com/product/81148/bronze

The combination of Logos and Turretin will occupy you for years to come, especially with all the extra books you will get:
https://www.logos.com/compare/libraries/Bronze

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 23, 2017)

I'll second Turretin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 23, 2017)

I'll third, fourth, fifth...hundreth, Turretin.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 23, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Worth every single dollar of the cost.



I fully agree too! But it is not always easy reading. It will stretch your mind in a good sense.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 24, 2017)

Turretin, Institutes
Calvin, Institutes
Ames, Marrow of Theology
Fisher/Boston, Marrow of Modern Divinity
Witsius, Economy of the Covenants (2 vols, Ref. Heritage) or his work on the Apostles Creed (2 vols, also RHB)
Flavel, collected Works (6 vols, Banner of Truth)
Brooks, collected Works (6 vols, BOT)
Sibbes, collected Works (7 vols, BOT)
Spurgeon's sermons (5 vols, Hendrickson)
Poole's Commentary (3 vols, Hendrickson) Beeke/Jones, A Puritan Theology

If you shop wisely, you can find good quality used editions of these works for less than retail pricing. Alternately, when ordering through a retailer, they'll often price-match web stores and save you the shipping fees.

***Note that Poole and Spurgeon are available through CBD every day for ~80-90% off retail pricing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 24, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Turretin, Institutes
> Calvin, Institutes
> Ames, Marrow of Theology
> Fisher/Boston, Marrow of Modern Divinity



Awesome list! Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 24, 2017)

No one mentioned Bavinck's Reformed Dgmatics. Turretin is wonderful but Bavinck brings the theology a little more up to date.


----------



## rjlynam (Feb 24, 2017)

Probably the best book I've read in the last 10 Years. It truly is a "Manifesto of Hope" and is one of the most encouraging books for our time in history. If I could buy one for you, I would. 

https://www.amazon.com/Mission-God-...9&sr=1-1&keywords=joe+boot+the+mission+of+god


----------



## rjlynam (Feb 24, 2017)

If you are looking to be able to defend the faith, and you like audio, then Bahnsen's Apologetics in a Flash is a must. Bahnsen argues "We are Christians for good reason" and the content provided in his lectures on apologetics are absolutely profound. With this, the average layman is able to cogently explain why Christianity is the only reasonable theological formulation of absolute truth.

http://www.cmfnow.com/apologeticsinaflash.aspx

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 24, 2017)

rjlynam said:


> If you are looking to be able to defend the faith, and you like audio, then Bahnsen's Apologetics in a Flash is a must...
> http://www.cmfnow.com/apologeticsinaflash.aspx


Very nice!

Along those lines, Bahnsen's Apologetics Presbytery Apologetics Exam Questions always scared the wits out of me:
http://www.cmfnow.com/articles/pa065.htm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 24, 2017)

rjlynam said:


> Probably the best book I've read in the last 10 Years. It truly is a "Manifesto of Hope" and is one of the most encouraging books for our time in history. If I could buy one for you, I would.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mission-God-...9&sr=1-1&keywords=joe+boot+the+mission+of+god


I skimmed through this book on Amazon. It looks insightful. Can you expand - still debating if to buy


----------



## rjlynam (Feb 24, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I skimmed through this book on Amazon. It looks insightful. Can you expand - still debating if to buy




You want to know what's wrong with society? I mean, specifics... This book is for you. You want to know how to fix it? I mean specifics... This book is for you. Joe Boot eloquently calls it like it is. I've heard him in person. I don't know of anyone alive who can show how dark of a picture we are looking at, and still promote a sense of hopefulness for the future because of the work of, and our position in, Jesus Christ.

http://www.ezrainstitute.ca/resource-library/books/mission-of-god


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 24, 2017)

You might also consider the excellent _Christian's Reasonable Service_ by Wilhemus a'Brakel (4 vols, RHB).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grant Van Leuven (Feb 24, 2017)

Hot off the press: https://godshammer.wordpress.com/2017/02/22/the-authorized-biography-of-gordon-h-clark-a-review/


----------



## rjlynam (Feb 24, 2017)

Grant Van Leuven said:


> Hot off the press: https://godshammer.wordpress.com/2017/02/22/the-authorized-biography-of-gordon-h-clark-a-review/




Very interesting article. I had a dinner guest last night that I've known for over 30 years and who knew Gordon very well and is quoted in the book. In discussing the Clark/van Til controversy, he looked off into the woods (we were sitting on the back porch with reformed refreshments before dinner) and said "They have been reconciled as to their differences". What a blessed thought !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 24, 2017)

My Brian was similarly generous and I'm set on Geerhardous Vos' dogmatics, but I keep changing my mind on format. I love hard copy and margin notes, but I'm more likely to get the books read on Kindle.


----------



## rjlynam (Feb 24, 2017)

rjlynam said:


> Probably the best book I've read in the last 10 Years. It truly is a "Manifesto of Hope" and is one of the most encouraging books for our time in history. If I could buy one for you, I would.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mission-God-...9&sr=1-1&keywords=joe+boot+the+mission+of+god




Tell you what, Jeremy. You buy that book, and if you don't like it, I'll buy it from you.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 24, 2017)

rjlynam said:


> You want to know what's wrong with society? I mean, specifics... This book is for you. You want to know how to fix it? I mean specifics... This book is for you. Joe Boot eloquently calls it like it is. I've heard him in person. I don't know of anyone alive who can show how dark of a picture we are looking at, and still promote a sense of hopefulness for the future because of the work of, and our position in, Jesus Christ.


You have almost convinced me  I meant to ask earlier - what theological perspective does he come from? I understand he is soundly Reformed? Thanks


----------



## rjlynam (Feb 24, 2017)

In my view, Joe Boot is a postmil, theonomic presuppositionalist with a generous dose of GRACE.


----------



## Grant Van Leuven (Feb 24, 2017)

Grant Van Leuven said:


> Hot off the press: https://godshammer.wordpress.com/2017/02/22/the-authorized-biography-of-gordon-h-clark-a-review/


Just realized this is probably a more helpful link that went out a little earlier (just saw this email recently so top of mind when I saw the post question. But it doesn't give the details or a convenient link for the details, so I fished for it and thought this would be a more helpful link if ordering is of interest): https://godshammer.wordpress.com/20...r-the-authorized-biography-of-gordon-h-clark/


----------



## Grant Van Leuven (Feb 24, 2017)

rjlynam said:


> Very interesting article. I had a dinner guest last night that I've known for over 30 years and who knew Gordon very well and is quoted in the book. In discussing the Clark/van Til controversy, he looked off into the woods (we were sitting on the back porch with reformed refreshments before dinner) and said "They have been reconciled as to their differences". What a blessed thought !


hmmmmm


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 24, 2017)

We hope to review this book in the 2017 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian;_ if it were not for , $135 comes close to getting a set of the journal.....


Grant Van Leuven said:


> Hot off the press: https://godshammer.wordpress.com/2017/02/22/the-authorized-biography-of-gordon-h-clark-a-review/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grant Van Leuven (Feb 24, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> We hope to review this book in the 2017 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian;_ if it were not for , $135 comes close to getting a set of the journal.....


Glad to hear it.


----------



## ZackF (Feb 24, 2017)

Benny Hinn!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 24, 2017)

ZackF said:


> Benny Hinn!


There's always one...oy vay! Ha ha!


----------



## ZackF (Feb 24, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> There's always one...oy vay! Ha ha!



I'm sure you could find all his books second hand for that price or one gray hair plug. Decisions...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 24, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> You might also consider the excellent _Christian's Reasonable Service_ by Wilhemus a'Brakel (4 vols, RHB).



If you decide to go with electronic versions, get this one here for free:
http://www.abrakel.com/p/christians-reasonable-service.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheologiaCrucis (Feb 25, 2017)

Best part of this discussion, "wife is letting me." What is even better? None of us thought twice about that reality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 25, 2017)

rjlynam said:


> Probably the best book I've read in the last 10 Years. It truly is a "Manifesto of Hope" and is one of the most encouraging books for our time in history.


You convinced me. I purchased it. Joseph Boot has an interesting 4 part discussion here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rjlynam (Feb 25, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> You convinced me. I purchased it. Joseph Boot has an interesting 4 part discussion here



Wait til you get to the section that discusses the "Divine per se". The implications, especially for children and discipleship are profound.


----------



## Beoga (Feb 26, 2017)

Not Systematics, but Sinclair Ferguson's two most recent books, _The Whole Christ_ and _Devoted to God, _are some of the best books I have read in a long time.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't have _Devoted to God_, but _The Whole Christ _was outstanding. 

Come to think of it, I have yet to read a book by Ferguson which doesn't stand out as excellent.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 26, 2017)

Bob, I wonder who that dinner guest was!


----------



## rjlynam (Feb 27, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> Bob, I wonder who that dinner guest was!



Amazingly, he has the same last name as you. It was a real treat having your folks (and your twin brother's family) grace our table. What a wonderful evening it was too. I wonder where he got that middle name of Clark?


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 27, 2017)

Bob, yeah, total mystery on that one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gracelife (Feb 27, 2017)

rjlynam said:


> In my view, Joe Boot is a postmil, theonomic presuppositionalist with a generous dose of GRACE.


Postmil/Theonomy............I'll pass!!!


----------



## Don1964 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Jeremy, remember you can accumulate a great theological library for FREE through programs such as The Word and SwordSearcher... this way you could take that $135 and treat yourselves to a nice romantic dinner sometime! Although you had better ask her first how much you should tip the waiter...


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 1, 2017)

Jeremy Ivens said:


> I'll have the money in about two months (taxes). What do you recommend? I have a new KJV already and the Puritan Hard Drive.
> 
> This is money specifically for theological works. What does the PB recommend?


Do you have any Greek and Hebrew lexicons to use?
Those are great to use to look up word meanings
Also good to have a Bible Dictionary/commentary, such as the New Bible Dictionary/Commentary
And free bible software also a great thing to use and have!


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 1, 2017)

VOS VOS VOS VOS. Get the whole 5 Volume set Reformed Dogmatics (around $120). 

*Vos explains things other theologians never do
*Vos is great at giving you the historical theology backdrop
*And yet, is amazingly brief. He is both thorough and brief, somehow.
*A lot of other important stuff you can now get online for free (copyright expired, etc; Archive.com)
*Do it!

This is my vote


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 1, 2017)

JTB.SDG said:


> VOS VOS VOS VOS. Get the whole 5 Volume set Reformed Dogmatics (around $120).
> 
> *Vos explains things other theologians never do
> *Vos is great at giving you the historical theology backdrop
> ...


Would this be the printed set, or the Logos set? As I thought that his set was in Dutch, not English yet?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 1, 2017)

It is both translated and in print. See here: https://www.christianbook.com/reformed-dogmatics-5-volumes/geerhardus-vos/pd/444819

I received a review copy of the Soteriology volume (not really sure how...it just showed up in the mail one morning at work, but I didn't argue!) It is very well done indeed, and I've been glad to have it.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes, the whole set has only recently been translated (Yipee and Woohoo!!)


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 2, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> You might also consider the excellent _Christian's Reasonable Service_ by Wilhemus a'Brakel (4 vols, RHB).



If you get a'Brakel, Chapel Library has a 2-year reading plan you might find helpful: http://www.chapellibrary.org/files/3914/8312/6696/rtcr.pdf

Does this post qualify as talking to myself?


----------



## smhbbag (Mar 5, 2017)

> Best part of this discussion, "wife is letting me." What is even better? None of us thought twice about that reality.



That is much more sad than it is funny.

If my wife ever thought she could "let" me spend money on books, I would spend the money on the upgrades to make the corner of my roof more comfortable, and get better earplugs to cover up the sound of her continual dripping. And then take her to counseling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 5, 2017)

TheologiaCrucis said:


> Best part of this discussion, "wife is letting me." What is even better? None of us thought twice about that reality.



It may be that it caught the eye, but decorum due to the context of the medium precluded comment.


----------

